# Cracked top sheet, how severe is this?



## buckchoi (Nov 24, 2017)

2nd day on the board, just noticed the crack. I contacted the warranty to see what they can do about it.

I am from outside US so I would have to get it shipped through the states, and that's if they approve the warranty.

If they don't can I epoxy this bitch up?

https://imgur.com/a/US2ANrX


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

buckchoi said:


> 2nd day on the board, just noticed the crack. I contacted the warranty to see what they can do about it.
> 
> I am from outside US so I would have to get it shipped through the states, and that's if they approve the warranty.
> 
> ...


“Topless” topsheet. That should be covered under warranty. Ride warranty is 3 years.


----------



## buckchoi (Nov 24, 2017)

theprocess said:


> “Topless” topsheet. That should be covered under warranty. Ride warranty is 3 years.


Yeah it is topless haha.

Do you think it is a manufacturer defect or should I ride less aggressive? I've never had a board crack like this and I've ridden my last board quite aggressively both in and out of park with it.

Didn't know impacts can cause top sheets to crack until today..


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

buckchoi said:


> Yeah it is topless haha.
> 
> Do you think it is a manufacturer defect or should I ride less aggressive? I've never had a board crack like this and I've ridden my last board quite aggressively both in and out of park with it.
> 
> Didn't know impacts can cause top sheets to crack until today..


There have been a number of reports on that topsheet not being very durable. 

Unless you hit a tree, rail or something, normal use shouldnt split the topsheet like that. What kind of impacts are you talking about? Is the edge and base ok?


----------



## buckchoi (Nov 24, 2017)

theprocess said:


> There have been a number of reports on that topsheet not being very durable.
> 
> Unless you hit a tree, rail or something, normal use shouldnt split the topsheet like that. What kind of impacts are you talking about? Is the edge and base ok?


did a 180 on a small jump and landed on that spot.

the base is fine and I dont see any chips at the edge, if i pick at it the topsheet can be peeled off so I'm leaving it alone.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

buckchoi said:


> did a 180 on a small jump and landed on that spot.
> 
> the base is fine and I dont see any chips at the edge, if i pick at it the topsheet can be peeled off so I'm leaving it alone.


Sounds like a manufacturing defect. See what Ride has to say about it. If they deny your claim then you can seal it up with marine epoxy or lay some fiberglass. Or ride it till its dead and buy a board with a proper topsheet :wink:


----------



## buckchoi (Nov 24, 2017)

theprocess said:


> Sounds like a manufacturing defect. See what Ride has to say about it. If they deny your claim then you can seal it up with marine epoxy or lay some fiberglass. Or ride it till its dead and buy a board with a proper topsheet :wink:


Will do, thanks for the quick reply.

Shame I really love this board and it fits me nicely. So much for their saving weight by not having topsheet...


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

buckchoi said:


> Will do, thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Shame I really love this board and it fits me nicely. So much for their saving weight by not having topsheet...


Yep, the one reason why I don't really want to get one of the more recent pigs.


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

jeesus, that looks like a bad design/manufacturing flaw

curious to see if they honor the warranty


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Unless it's obvious that you hit something, it seems like it's a design defect.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

buckchoi said:


> Will do, thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Shame I really love this board and it fits me nicely. So much for their saving weight by not having topsheet...


Doesn't matter if it's a snowboard, bindings, a jet ski, a car, etc. When they talk about saving weight, it's almost always at the expense of the durability and strength, unless they do something expensive like switch to an exotic material like carbon fiber. 

I've been through this with other stuff before, and I've learned that when a company tells you they "saved some weight" on their product, it really means they reduced materials to cut the cost of making it and it just so happened to get lighter. "We changed our product to be lighter" is almost always a red flag if the price didn't go up.


----------



## buckchoi (Nov 24, 2017)

speedjason said:


> Unless it's obvious that you hit something, it seems like it's a design defect.


The edges and base have 0 impact, It was a small jump in the park and there were no objects to hit. It was a simple 180 that I landed tail heavy and shouldn't have caused a crack


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

buckchoi said:


> The edges and base have 0 impact, I know the exact jump I went off of and there were no objects to hit. It was a simple 180 that I landed tail heavy and shouldn't have caused a crack, especially off a small jump.


It's a stress crack. They often happen when you overweight the nose or tail of a board. 

So here's the good and the bad. TECHNICALLY it is absolutely not a manufacturer defect. Basically because of how you landed, way too heavy on the tail instead of bolts, it put a ton of force and weight in to the end of the board and when you do that they break. HOWEVER depending on the company and how they're feeling and how good of shape the board is in otherwise, they will sometimes replace for you anyway or offer you a board at cost. 

My guess would be they end up replacing it for you since it's near brand new but if they want to say it's a stress crack from overweighting the board they can. It's why boards have weight ranges. I know to some it will seem stupid you can hit a jump and hit nothign but snow and have it be your fault but its wood and fiberglass, you can only flex and stress it so much before it's going to give.


----------



## buckchoi (Nov 24, 2017)

lab49232 said:


> It's a stress crack. They often happen when you overweight the nose or tail of a board.
> 
> So here's the good and the bad. TECHNICALLY it is absolutely not a manufacturer defect. Basically because of how you landed, way too heavy on the tail instead of bolts, it put a ton of force and weight in to the end of the board and when you do that they break. HOWEVER depending on the company and how they're feeling and how good of shape the board is in otherwise, they will sometimes replace for you anyway or offer you a board at cost.
> 
> My guess would be they end up replacing it for you since it's near brand new but if they want to say it's a stress crack from overweighting the board they can. It's why boards have weight ranges. I know to some it will seem stupid you can hit a jump and hit nothign but snow and have it be your fault but its wood and fiberglass, you can only flex and stress it so much before it's going to give.


Yeah it'll be unfortunate if they go that route, the thing is I weight 145 lb and its a 148 board so I'm right in the weight ranges (100-175).

I've rode my last board pretty hard for 10 years and never had a crack, just dings from actually hitting objects so this is new territory to me. Always assumed snowboards are quite indestructible. Could just be bad luck. Will see what happens.

Worse case scenario can I just throw some marine epoxy on? I've never fixed a board before but from research everyone recommends marine epoxy for repairs.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

buckchoi said:


> Yeah it'll be unfortunate if they go that route, the thing is I weight 145 lb and its a 148 board so I'm right in the weight ranges (100-175).
> 
> I've rode my last board pretty hard for 10 years and never had a crack, just dings from actually hitting objects so this is new territory to me. Always assumed snowboards are quite indestructible. Could just be bad luck. Will see what happens.
> 
> Worse case scenario can I just throw some marine epoxy on? I've never fixed a board before but from research everyone recommends marine epoxy for repairs.


If they don't want to replace it, I would just epoxy it and keep riding. You won't feel a difference.
Sad thing is snowboards are pretty disposable nowadays.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

A friend just got store credit for his Warpig with a lot of top sheet peeling, it sounds like they know they fucked up with it this time.


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

buckchoi said:


> Worse case scenario can I just throw some marine epoxy on? I've never fixed a board before but from research everyone recommends marine epoxy for repairs.


i would epoxy it was 1 or 2 sheets of fiberglass cloth


----------



## buckchoi (Nov 24, 2017)

Phedder said:


> A friend just got store credit for his Warpig with a lot of top sheet peeling, it sounds like they know they fucked up with it this time.


Yeah at this point I'm starting to consider a refund if possible. Doing more research a lot of 2018/19 warpigs have topsheet problems. I love the design of the board and it fits my size perfectly but if it can't hold up to what I consider basic riding for a all mountain freestyle board then I'll have to find something else.


----------



## alvarob17 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey buddy, I've been reading about a number of folks having top sheet problems with the latest Warpigs and Twin Pigs. I had the original Warpig which I rode two years and didnt have any issues. I switched to the twin Pig this year to try it out and second time on the thing and the top sheet toward the tail started peeling off. Maybe like an inch worth of topsheet. I hadn't hit anything. I was like whatever so I put some epoxy on it to seal it back up. Then looking around on the forums I started reading other people having same issues with topsheets and some worst than mine. Also on YouTube I saw some comments about it. So I think the last year or so there's some quality control issue or something. I wrote to Ride to make them aware of it. Maybe they can fix for next year's batch. If your crack is bad see if you can get it warrantied. Use this forums as reference. There's a forum on next year's Ride Super Pig were several people mentioned the cracks. Look for it. Good luck!


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

alvarob17 said:


> Hey buddy, I've been reading about a number of folks having top sheet problems with the latest Warpigs and Twin Pigs. I had the original Warpig which I rode two years and didnt have any issues. I switched to the twin Pig this year to try it out and second time on the thing and the top sheet toward the tail started peeling off. Maybe like an inch worth of topsheet. I hadn't hit anything. I was like whatever so I put some epoxy on it to seal it back up. Then looking around on the forums I started reading other people having same issues with topsheets and some worst than mine. Also on YouTube I saw some comments about it. So I think the last year or so there's some quality control issue or something. I wrote to Ride to make them aware of it. Maybe they can fix for next year's batch. If your crack is bad see if you can get it warrantied. Use this forums as reference. There's a forum on next year's Ride Super Pig were several people mentioned the cracks. Look for it. Good luck!


This is NOT the case with this board. Everyone keeps talking about peeling and chips. 

This board has a STRESS CRACK. It's not a bad seal, not a poor top sheet, its a flexed out stress crack. None of these other issues people are talking about have anything to do with this. Your top sheet coming unglued or unsealed and separating is very different from over flexing and breaking. Also all those would be 100% warranty. 

Not trying to expressly call out any one comment just trying to pass on correct information. End result s the same, ask for a warranty if you want, hope you get one and go from there. But this has nothing to do with a certain batch of Pigs, it's rider caused board damage. I've done exactly this to multiple boards and seen it dozens of times.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Its a usual stress crack/top delam...and its because of shoddy lay up and production. I've never had a board do this...and in 1 particular incident, it should have at least done happened if not broken the tail clean off. But it did not and it was because of superior materials and production...btw the board is 13 years old and still a solid shredder. The local core repair yeti is getting alot of repairs/delams because there are some manufactures just cutting corners. And he said, informally that they are purposely putting out boards of a life expectancy that have only 40-60 days...figuring that it is a season's worth of riding and the consumer can just buy another board....frick'n shameful.

Warranty it!


----------



## buckchoi (Nov 24, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Its a usual stress crack/top delam...and its because of shoddy lay up and production. I've never had a board do this...and in 1 particular incident, it should have at least done happened if not broken the tail clean off. But it did not and it was because of superior materials and production...btw the board is 13 years old and still a solid shredder. The local core repair yeti is getting alot of repairs/delams because there are some manufactures just cutting corners. And he said, informally that they are purposely putting out boards of a life expectancy that have only 40-60 days...figuring that it is a season's worth of riding and the consumer can just buy another board....frick'n shameful.
> 
> Warranty it!


Yeah they said based on the photo it should be a warranty, gonna send in the board for sure. I've had harder landings on my bataleon board or doing front flips on my 10 year old Shaun White pipe board without any stress cracks happening. Almost considering waiting out til next year to get a new model lol.. If it happens again I'm just gonna warranty again until they say no. Far as I'm concerned I'm using it for its intended purpose.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Have you contacted Ride yet to see what they say?


----------



## buckchoi (Nov 24, 2017)

woodhouse said:


> Have you contacted Ride yet to see what they say?


Yeah they told me they don't deal directly with consumer and its up to the retailer to decide whether it's warranty worthy or not. Interesting warranty method.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

buckchoi said:


> Yeah they told me they don't deal directly with consumer and its up to the retailer to decide whether it's warranty worthy or not. Interesting warranty method.


what a pain, ive dealt with companies like that before, they want you to deal with there "authorized retailer"

I'd rather hassle the manufacturer


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

buckchoi said:


> Yeah they told me they don't deal directly with consumer and its up to the retailer to decide whether it's warranty worthy or not. Interesting warranty method.





woodhouse said:


> what a pain, ive dealt with companies like that before, they want you to deal with there "authorized retailer"
> 
> I'd rather hassle the manufacturer


Manufactures do this so to help avoid with consumers directly and to in-scruple/worthy warranty/shipping issues. But yea it can be a pain but you got to advocate for yerself.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I had a delam' on the tail of '18 Endeavor Archetype I grabbed from Hyperide in NZ only after 1 days use. Took heaps of pics to show the damage and no impact had caused it. I contacted Hyperide NZ and they wanted me to ship the damaged board back to NZ from Australia at my own cost for a refund, they didn't even have a Archetype 162 for me anyway. This was an utter BS response and would have cost me $$$$$$$$$ for a warranty claim.










I contacted Endeavor HQ in Canada and they couldn't do enough to help me. They said I could keep the board and they would send me another next year as they did not have any in stock. I wanted it asap as I was riding it in Australia so I chose to do a swap they organised with another store in Australia for a 2019 Archetype. I think the store kept my damaged board for a rental.

So Endeavor have absolutely the best CS. Burton Australia is also absolutely brilliant with any warranties. I can't speak highly enough about these 2 brands in relation to CS.


----------



## buckchoi (Nov 24, 2017)

Craig51 said:


> I had a delam' on the tail of '18 Endeavor Archetype I grabbed from Hyperide in NZ only after 1 days use. Took heaps of pics to show the damage and no impact had caused it. I contacted Hyperide NZ and they wanted me to ship the damaged board back to NZ from Australia at my own cost for a refund, they didn't even have a Archetype 162 for me anyway. This was an utter BS response and would have cost me $$$$$$$$$ for a warranty claim.
> 
> I contacted Endeavor HQ in Canada and they couldn't do enough to help me. They said I could keep the board and they would send me another next year as they did not have any in stock. I wanted it asap as I was riding it in Australia so I chose to do a swap they organised with another store in Australia for a 2019 Archetype. I think the store kept my damaged board for a rental.
> 
> So Endeavor have absolutely the best CS. Burton Australia is also absolutely brilliant with any warranties. I can't speak highly enough about these 2 brands in relation to CS.


Damn that's quite the story. Yeah I bought my board in the states and I'm from Canada so I have to send it back that way. I guess the lesson is never buy a board far from home lol.

Personally when my stuff breaks I fire off as many email as I can to get a response from someone so I have options.

Shipping the board tomorrow. Hoping for the best. would like the board back before season is completely done.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

There's a number of reasons companies ask you to speak to the retailer instead of them. There's the whole did you buy it second hand, when did you actually buy it, yadda yadda yadda. It was also started that way back when people bought boards in person so its easier to have it brought in to a shop and looked and and figure out what happened on the spot vs shipping. Not to mention every shop already has a warranty setup put in place. If you're the manufacturer its easier to have your dealer do that work for you since they sold the board and are set up to deal with it.

Also a reason to be glad to talk to a shop is shops have more pull with manufacturers than you do, so any good shop will usually be able to help you more. It's easy to say no to one customer, it's a lot harder to risk a future purchase order from a shop over one single warranty board.

Of course all of this is little help to international purchases, but to be fair the main reason most people purchase from an international site is they will sell it for a lot cheaper than you can get there (see Australia pricing). In that case sending it back sucks, but that's a risk you take trying to save money from an international shop. It's also why a lot of companies dont want their things sold out of market. A lot of dealership agreements for shops ask them to sell only in their region or country. 

Moral of the story, usually the policy is in place for a reason and makes sense. On a few occasions you end up needing a warranty you lose the money you saved on an international purchase. And in the end a very select few people just get the worst of the worst and lose out due to boards not available in their area and then a warranty and then a shop warranty requirement but you can make it perfect for everyone.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

lab49232 said:


> There's a number of reasons companies ask you to speak to the retailer instead of them. There's the whole did you buy it second hand, when did you actually buy it, yadda yadda yadda. It was also started that way back when people bought boards in person so its easier to have it brought in to a shop and looked and and figure out what happened on the spot vs shipping. Not to mention every shop already has a warranty setup put in place. If you're the manufacturer its easier to have your dealer do that work for you since they sold the board and are set up to deal with it.
> 
> Also a reason to be glad to talk to a shop is shops have more pull with manufacturers than you do, so any good shop will usually be able to help you more. It's easy to say no to one customer, it's a lot harder to risk a future purchase order from a shop over one single warranty board.
> 
> ...


This is fairly true but you can see with my Endeavor story 3 Countries worked together to fix my problem. I grabbed the board from Hyperride NZ for a great price delivered to Aust' but after that they didn't help much at all. Endeavor HQ in Canada where absolutely brilliant and Rhythm Cooma Australia held a new board (Still plastic wrapped) for me till I came down to swap it over.


----------



## buckchoi (Nov 24, 2017)

Update: they're out of stock for this year's model. So I went with the 2020 version. Gotta wait til fall but hopefully next year's topsheet holds up better.


----------



## Ricardoblanco (Nov 3, 2020)

buckchoi said:


> Yeah they told me they don't deal directly with consumer and its up to the retailer to decide whether it's warranty worthy or not. Interesting warranty method.


What board cracked. My Ride Warpig 2020 size Medium has cracked with only 15 hrs light use. The supplier is saying I must have abused it but it has only been used in an indoor snow centre in the Uk for practicing small tricks.


----------



## buckchoi (Nov 24, 2017)

Ricardoblanco said:


> What board cracked. My Ride Warpig 2020 size Medium has cracked with only 15 hrs light use. The supplier is saying I must have abused it but it has only been used in an indoor snow centre in the Uk for practicing small tricks.


Ride warpig. That's pretty shitty. The retailer store I dealt with was quite pleasant and understanding. New board's doing well, marine epoxy'd the edges to prevent chip damage.


----------

